# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Μελισσοκομία.

## Nikolas Alamango

Τώρα με την ανεργία θα επιδοθούμε σε άλλο τομέα.. Ένα επάγγελμα που σχετίζετε με φτερωτούς φίλους αλλά όχι πουλιά αλλά έντομα, την αγαπημένη σε όλους μέλισσα, την μελισσοκομεία... Έτσι ρίχτηκα με τα μούτρα στο διάβασμα και την κατασκευή των δύο πρώτων κυψελών, όλα κατασκευασμένα με τα χέρια μου.. Μήπως παρεμπιπτόντως υπάρχουν μερικοί από την παρέα μου ασχολούνται με την μελισσοκομεία!!!

----------


## xarhs

εμενα μου αρεσει πολυ...........!!!!!!!!

εχω διαβασει καποια πραγματα απο βιβλια και θα ηθελα πολυ μια μερα να ξεκινησω..................

----------


## jk21

αφιερωμενα σε σενα και σε οσους αγαπουν τη μελισσα και τα προιοντα της 

απο το Ε.ΚΕ.Μ  http://www.ekem.org.gr/



σε pdf η σειρα του περιοδικου ΜΕΛΙΑΜΑ  http://www.ekem.org.gr/index.php?pag...tions&hl=el_GR με υπεροχα αρθρα -πληροφοριες 

ΓΥΡΗ  http://www.ekem.org.gr/index.php?page=giri&hl=el_GR

ΠΡΟΠΟΛΗ http://www.ekem.org.gr/index.php?mac...id=61&hl=el_GR

ΜΕΛΙ  http://www.ekem.org.gr/index.php?page=meli&hl=el_GR

ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΟΣ ΠΟΛΤΟΣ  http://www.ekem.org.gr/index.php?page=poltos&hl=el_GR

( στα περισσοτερα πατωντας τους τιτλους  ,ειναι ενεργοι και ανοιγει νεο αρθρο )

http://www.omse.gr/main.php?cat=16


Απο την Ο.Μ.Σ.Ε 

http://www.omse.gr/main.php?cat=16

----------


## mitsman

Εγω πηγα να ξεκινησω καποια στιγμη.... αλλα το μετανιωσα οταν εμαθα για χωρους νερα κτλ που χρειαζεσαι!

----------


## lilith

και γω ειμαι στο ψάξιμο κ στο διάβασμα και προσπαθώ να πετύχω κανένα σεμινάριο μελισσοκομίας

----------

